# Would like some birds just starting help us!!!



## arlhey (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi my wife and me just bought a home about 3 months ago. I recently finished my loft I have 3 squeakers flying around already and a couple of breeding pairs but I would like to expand faster so if anybody has some extra birds that don't want or some squeakers that could be adapted to my loft please let me know. I will even pay shipping if I have to please help my wife and me we love our hobby.  help help help please!!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what breed of pigeon?


----------



## arlhey (Jun 6, 2013)

Homing Racing Pigeons!!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome to PT. Is there any clubs close by I'm pretty sure there be someone eager to help.


----------



## arlhey (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh thank you, I have spoke with two persons already but they said that they don't have any :-( hopefully someone will help us we are in south Florida we are willing to pay shipping for birds if we have to please if you know any one who has some birds I will appreciate it!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

arlhey said:


> Oh thank you, I have spoke with two persons already but they said that they don't have any :-( hopefully someone will help us we are in south Florida we are willing to pay shipping for birds if we have to please if you know any one who has some birds I will appreciate it!!


Do you have pics of your loft? How large is it? Do you have an aviary?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How long have you had birds?


----------



## arlhey (Jun 6, 2013)

Our loft is 6' wide X 16' long and is 6' high we also have it about 2.5 foot of the ground, we have 3 breeding pairs now and 2 babies. We are desperate to have more birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's a good sized loft. Why in such a hurry? Have you had birds before?


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

I am in miami prob 20 minutes away.
I will love to stop by and check out your loft..
I have a bird that may be great for you... Send me a pm...

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2016)

*hi i have 2 baby squabs!*

im in miami are you still interested?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> im in miami are you still interested?


*FYI: This is an old thread, you may not get a response. Thank you.*


----------

